# NGD! Ibanez RG721FM-NTF



## MikeSap (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey guys! It's been a while since i've posted one of these. This one i'm very excited about. I picked this up off of Andertons and had it shipped to the US. Surprisingly it wasn't that expensive. And i received it in 3 days! Anyways, pics then words!








I'll have a few more up this weekend when i can get some photos in natural light. Overall i'm really happy about this guitar. It plays very well and the quality is absolutely on par with any Prestige I've owned. The stock pickups are definitely going to be swapped out. Just trying to figure out what to replace them with! Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 15, 2015)

Man, those are awesome. Gorgeous instruments.

Congrats.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 16, 2015)

dang I love this finish.
bring this finish to Canada and USA!


----------



## GBH14 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice, its good to hear that being a premium you have found it to be on par with a prestige - I have always been a bit unsure but never played one - I really need to check them out! I love the look of these!

Andertons is a great shop too!!


----------



## iamdunker (Jan 16, 2015)

Did you buy a hard case to get it shipped in?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 16, 2015)

PLEASE take more pics  



...oh and HNGD!


----------



## Lotra (Jan 16, 2015)

I find the profile neck a bit different from a prestige


----------



## MikeSap (Jan 16, 2015)

The neck profile is definitely different. But as far as quality goes and overall easy of playability and feel, it feels on par with my prestiges. It doesnt feel like the cheaper ibanez models.

The guitar was shipped on an Ibanez Premium soft/hard hybrid type case. And very well packed. I'm thinking of ordering other guitars from them as well.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 16, 2015)

Those are like the coolest looking guitars ever if you ask me! Definitely want one, and I own a RG921 already (my #1)


----------



## desmondtencents (Jan 16, 2015)

I love the look of these 721's I've got a 921 too and love it.
If you don't mind me asking, how much was "wasn't that expensive"?
I've been thinking about another 921 but I really love the finishes on those 721's


----------



## Lotra (Jan 16, 2015)

Does this one have the satin finish in the neck ?


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 16, 2015)

YUM!!!


----------



## MikeSap (Jan 17, 2015)

and a shot with his 6 string brother





and up with a few more photos for you guys!


----------



## Atix (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks sick, I've been GASing for a while now and finally ordered the rosewood top version. Can't wait to play it


----------



## aneurysm (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy HNGD Dude !!
How would you compare it tonewise to your Prestige´s !?!


----------



## teddy_baca (Jan 17, 2015)

Please tell me the Titans are for this Ibanez...


----------



## MikeSap (Jan 17, 2015)

aneurysm said:


> Happy HNGD Dude !!
> How would you compare it tonewise to your Prestige´s !?!



I can't really say they compare tonewise. I've only had a few basswood RG's and they all had different upgraded pickups. With a new set of pickups in this, i can see it definitely playing, feeling, and sounding like a higher end guitar.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Jan 17, 2015)

Yea these guitars are great.I just got the rosewood top version and its so good i am thinking getting this version as well for different tunings.Ordered a Juggernaut set for mine.Congrats man


----------



## MikeSap (Jan 17, 2015)

teddy_baca said:


> Please tell me the Titans are for this Ibanez...



Yessir! i'm thinking i may have to have the pickup routes modified, but i'm not too worried about it. I think it's gonna look pretty sexy with the chrome covers in there.


----------



## smucarolina (Jan 17, 2015)

estimate on shipping?


----------



## Warg Master (Jan 17, 2015)

fantastic guitar!!! be nice to it with those routes.....


----------



## Simic (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn, what a cool guitar 
HNGD man


----------



## Mayhew (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you Jesus my prayers have been answered! Just checked the Ibanez Canada site and we're getting this one too. We have the rosewood top version and I almost bought one simply by happening upon it in store it was that nice. I've been holding out hope we'd get this one too and I am definitely snatching one of these up. Much easier to ship to the US from Canada as well as your dollar being worth $1.20 Canadian right now too for anyone else looking to get one. Props on the nice photos and pumped you got one man so I can see how the pickups look and sound in there. I was just debating whether to put white uncovered Titans or Gold covered ones in there just before posting so let us know how it goes.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 23, 2015)

Sexy!


----------



## Michael T (Jan 23, 2015)

I hate you.




Jk

Gorgeous guitar man. One of the best looking ones Ibanez has released


----------



## Mayhew (Jan 23, 2015)

Went into Long and Mcquade and put a deposit down on one today. I can't friggin' wait. Come on March! Now I just need to decide on gold or pearl tuners and which coloured knobs?


----------



## pel (Jan 25, 2015)

amazing finish !


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 25, 2015)

Outrageously pretty guitars, these things.


----------



## stuglue (Jan 25, 2015)

I have the Ibanez RG721RWL-CNF, and i got to say it plays really, really well.
Being a lefty Ibanez don't offer the maple top version.
If you like this model check out the ash body with maple fretboard version, only available in Japan, it looks absolutely gorgeous.

I should be getting my 721 back from the luthier this week, i've had the stock pickups replaced with a set of Lace Dirty Fingers in burnt chrome finish


----------



## MikeSap (Jan 25, 2015)

here's the 721 with the chrome Titans set. really diggin' this setup right now.


----------



## stuglue (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow that looks wicked mate


----------



## Mayhew (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks awesome man. How'd the covered pickups fit in those cavities? Did you have to route them out or just trim the base plate to get them in. They look perfect in there. How are the tuners on it. I'm thinking of getting some Gotoh magnum locking tuners for it.


----------



## GRIZ (Jan 25, 2015)

That top is super nice


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought it was customized ^^ Clear flame with satin finish? Yes please.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 26, 2015)

really nice...congrats!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice. I love the see thru white with the flamed maple. That looks like a nice bridge too. I wish I had that one on my RG.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulations! I love mine and I agree with what you said about the quality. I shoved a Warpig set in mine and it's now a regular player for live shows.


----------



## Nelson Coy (Jul 28, 2015)

MikeSap said:


> Yessir! i'm thinking i may have to have the pickup routes modified, but i'm not too worried about it. I think it's gonna look pretty sexy with the chrome covers in there.


Did You end up having to route the guitar? I am looking into doing the same thing to mine but want to know what I am getting into. Also are those chrome covers or nickel because I also cannot find anything about chrome plates on the dimarzio website? Thanks


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 28, 2015)

can we have a nice front photo please? I want to really see the look with the chrome pups.

I know a side low angle looks cool and all, but it doesnt really let you fully appreciate the guitar.... and donno why everyone always miss the front photo


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a gold covered Titan set in mine and it needed no routing to fit. The pickup routes looked bigger to me instantly when I got the guitar so I wondered if they'd fit no problem and they did. 

I believe he sold the guitar.


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 28, 2015)

Full shot


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 29, 2015)

nice thanks!. Gold pups looks cool with the binding

I got a GAS for this model and thinking if I get it to put white pups. But is good to see other options too


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 29, 2015)

I wasn't sure what colour pickups to put in it with the natural top. I like gold hardware but it has to be the right guitar to look good. I ended just google image searching for natural top guitars and it seemed like the options that worked best were white or gold. You should do white so I can see what it looks like.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mayhew said:


> I have a gold covered Titan set in mine and it needed no routing to fit. The pickup routes looked bigger to me instantly when I got the guitar so I wondered if they'd fit no problem and they did.
> 
> I believe he sold the guitar.



You didn't have I trim the ears did you? I actually have one of these (the Japan market version with the ash body and maple board! ) and was getting ready to drop some new dimarzios in there so I was laughing when I saw this necro-bumped!


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 30, 2015)

Mayhew said:


> I wasn't sure what colour pickups to put in it with the natural top. I like gold hardware but it has to be the right guitar to look good. I ended just google image searching for natural top guitars and it seemed like the options that worked best were white or gold. *You should do white so I can see what it looks like.*



well sir, you could have the opportunity of a lifetime!!. Im more than happy to accept donations to the "Bert needs a new guitar Fundation" and I would make sure personally that you would get a High Resolution photo of the guitar with the required mods 




I also was thinking if I go down that path to change the hardware to gold, but I dont think theres any of those birdges made out in gold, so its a no go


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 30, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> You didn't have I trim the ears did you? I actually have one of these (the Japan market version with the ash body and maple board! ) and was getting ready to drop some new dimarzios in there so I was laughing when I saw this necro-bumped!



My local tech did it actually but given that the routes and tabs are more square than your typical Ibanez my first thought was they did it on purpose so we don't have to route the flame top and trim those Dimarzio tabs. Since Ibanez has a business relationship with Dimarzio and virtually no one keeps the stock pickups, why make us have to alter their product to make it fit right? We've been complaining for years and maybe Ibanez finally listened.


----------

